# Colnago is moving frame production to Taiwan



## refidnasb (Jan 26, 2004)

Goodnight funnyman!!! So much for Eye-talian crafted old world workmanship. For the time being Ernesto says that only his "lower priced"(there is no such thing) frames will be built in Taiwan, but you know down the road that all of the carbon fiber stuff will be made over there.

Scratch one bike company. If they move their production to Taiwan, they damn better lower their pricing otherwise they will never compete with Giant, Specialized and others who build high quality racing bikes.


From Velonews:

Five years ago, I never would have thought I would be announcing plans to build bicycles in Taiwan," Ernesto Colnago said. "But the quality of Taiwan's manufacturing is undeniable, and to be competitive, you need to be open to new ideas." 

For now, Colnago said, only his lower-priced frames would be built on the island. But with labor costs rising rapidly in the west, and with Taiwan's relentless investment in materials technology, it seems likely that most of the world's high-end bike manufacturers will join Colnago in Formosa within the next few years.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

It was a boring story a couple of weeks ago. Report back to us when the high end frames that are aimed at this market (CT2, C50, MxL, Dream) are coming off "the island."


----------



## refidnasb (Jan 26, 2004)

terry b said:


> It was a boring story a couple of weeks ago. Report back to us when the high end frames that are aimed at this market (CT2, C50, MxL, Dream) are coming off "the island."


He just said it today. The Ides of March. Not "a couple of weeks ago". In a couple of years all but the very most expensive, radically designed TT bikes and custom jobs will be built in Taiwan. Bank on that. All consumer models will be built in Taiwan. As the article suggests a frame welder is only paid 40 cents an hour. All of the mystery and romance of the old world craftsmanship that drives the demand in the USA for Eyetalian bikes has just vanished like a fart in the wind. People buy Colnago's because they are from Italy. We all know that there are other brands that make a better bike for less. It's the prestige that lures most people.

I own a C40, a Chic and an Asso. Not trying to start some Colnago-hater thread...just saying that Colnago has officially jumped the shark.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

refidnasb said:


> He just said it today. The Ides of March. Not "a couple of weeks ago".


The underlying news broke at least as early as 1 March 05, so it's about exactly a couple of weeks ago:

http://www.bikebiz.co.uk/daily-news/article.php?id=5294

You might be right about "jumping the shark" though. I think they'd be better served by spooling up a separate mid-range brand altogether (e.g., Honda/Acura, Toyota/Lexus, etc.) and marketing that brand as having been "designed by Colnago."


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Number9 said:


> The underlying news broke at least as early as 1 March 05, so it's about exactly a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> http://www.bikebiz.co.uk/daily-news/article.php?id=5294
> 
> You might be right about "jumping the shark" though. I think they'd be better served by spooling up a separate mid-range brand altogether (e.g., Honda/Acura, Toyota/Lexus, etc.) and marketing that brand as having been "designed by Colnago."


Maybe a CDG Series 7. - TF


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

People who know what they're buying buy Colnagos because of the fit, the handling, the materials, the paint job, the racing tradition and (probably most importantly) the name/cachet. I'd be willing to bet that "Made in Italy" is about 18th down on that list of 6 and none of those things is going to change when the welding is done by Hsiu-chuan instead of Giuseppe. In fact, anyone who knows Italian manufacturing would probably consider "Made in Italy" a detriment, not a compelling reason to buy.

I own three, and I could give a rip where they come from. My motivation has always been the fact that the design works well for me and my style of riding. That and the paint jobs, which I think are the coolest on the road. I would not hesitate to buy another one, regardless of where they come from.

And as far as an inexpensive Colnago line being "no such thing," they have an entire catalog which we never see over here. Their mountain bikes are very inexpensive - saw a new one on eBay the other day for $299. He's moving the MFGing of stuff like that to Asia, no big deal. We'll see about the more expensive products.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Well I've heard rumors*

that many have already been made in Asia including some of the high end models. There are already numerous factories making fake Nags (my friend in the Secret Service about 3 y.a., busted one and wound up with pix a some sweet Fake-Nags).


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> that many have already been made in Asia including some of the high end models. There are already numerous factories making fake Nags (my friend in the Secret Service about 3 y.a., busted one and wound up with pix a some sweet Fake-Nags).


Yah, the pseudo-Nag sightings have been around for a while. 

Way back in the olden days of the RBR Gallery there were many pictures of bikes branded Colnago that were knock-offs. Usually from Hong Kong and the Philipines. The posters generally mentioned their origin.


----------

